# Safety/efficacy of combining Zelnorm and SSRI's



## neoguy (Jun 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if it is safe to take Zelnorm with an antidepressant that acts on serotonin such as an SSRI? Also, has anyone taken zelnorm while on an SSRI to counter the constipating side effects?


----------



## sally-p (Nov 1, 2001)

Hi NeoguyI have been taking Zelnorm (4mg have to cut the pill) and Zoloft 25mg for about 4-1/2 months, successfully. I also take peppermint oil and bentyl twice a day. I know it sounds like a lot, but for me (16 yrs w/IBS-c) it gives me some normalcy back in my life. No perfect, but a lot better. I am under a doctors care and he doesn't want me to stop the other drugs. I did have trouble getting the dosage right and only take my Zelnorm in the a.m. Unlike most of the other antidepresants I tried, Zoloft does not cause constipation.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

somuch is unknown andit's so individual but after a month or so some combinations might helptom


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I spoke to my psychiatrist. She doesn't see any problem combining Prozac and Zelnorm, but, as with everything, it's empirical. Steven


----------

